# Cut a sloped dado



## Grunior (Jun 23, 2020)

I need a jig that will let me cut a sloped dado across number of boards. By sloped I mean that the dado is shallower at one end than the other. The slope is downwards at 15 degrees and starts at 3/8 inch deep across boards that are 3 3/4 inches wide. Been racking my brain on this one for quite a while and haven't figured how to do it with my router, chop saw or table saw.


----------



## redlee (Apr 11, 2016)

Cut some tapered pieces on the tablesaw and make sled.









Something like this.


----------



## redlee (Apr 11, 2016)

I made a stand up gun rack using this.









Could also be done on the Table Saw by adding a strip to one side


----------

